
Tether: $200M issued in under 24 hrs, $350M total issued in the last 4 days - dvt
http://omniexplorer.info/lookupadd.aspx?address=1NTMakcgVwQpMdGxRQnFKyb3G1FAJysSfz
======
marcusestes
Starting in the midst of a plunge, this looks really hard to explain. It’s
entirely feasible that the Tether project exists to prop up the price of
Bitcoin and to protect the Bitfinex margin float.

~~~
wmf
If you were going to legitimately buy >$100M BTC, would you not wait for a dip
in the price? The speed at which Tether responds to market conditions is
suspicious, though.

~~~
empath75
If I were legitimately going to spend a 100 million on bitcoin my first step
wouldn’t be to buy 100 million unredeemable tokens from a sketchy exchange
with no access to the banking system.

------
marcusestes
Was this thread flagged? It was momentarily the top post.

